# اقنراح  ارجو النظر بجدية



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام المسيح 
ونعمة رب المجد لكم 
اتمني ان يكون التعارف في منتدي كبير بهذا 
الحجم  واتمني ان يتقدم اكثر واكثر
ان يتعرف الاعضاء علي بعضهم اكثر
بعمل رحلة يتقابل بها الاعضاء
او اي شئ اخر


مجرد اقتراح 

صلوا من اجلي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 أكتوبر 2008)

رحلة صعبة جدا جدا

لاننا مش من بلد واحدة​


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

لو الرحلة صعبة 

نعمل اي حاجة تقربن من بعض اكتر

نعمل شات منتدي الكنيشة
ونحط لية قواعد الدخول


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 أكتوبر 2008)

هو كان فية شات فعلآ​ 
بس شلناة المدة الاخيرة دي​ 
واستبدلناة بالشات الموجود في ملف كل عضو​ 
هى عموما ميزة لرتبة الاعضاء المباركين​ 
بس حتى لو الشات القديم موجود كان برضة لرتبة الاعضاء المباركين​ 
فانت شد حيلك والادارة ترقيك ​ 
اما الرحلات فدي صعبة وخصوصا انه ممنوع وضع اي معلومات شخصية​


----------



## zama (23 أكتوبر 2008)

انا بقترح على حضارتكم انه لو بكون فيه ميعاد بالكتدرائية مثلا على اساس انها شئ معروف للجميع
شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 أكتوبر 2008)

انهي كتدرائية !

القاهرة اللي في العباسية 

ولا الاسكندرية اللي في المرقسية محطة الرمل 

ولا ولا ولا ولا 

احنا من بلاد كتيرة وصعب التجمع

​


----------



## لوقا عادل (24 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسي علي مروركم
نورتو الموضوع


----------



## zama (31 أكتوبر 2008)

انا اقصد يا اختى فراشة 
الكاتدرائية المرقصية التى بالعباسية


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أكتوبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> انا اقصد يا اختى فراشة
> الكاتدرائية المرقصية التى بالعباسية


 واللي مش من القاهرة ؟

و اللي هايروح هايعمل اية بعد المقابلة ؟

هو نادي ولا كنيسة !


----------



## لوقا عادل (2 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا علي عمل الشات
بس ياريت يبقي للاعضاء المباركين
عشان كل اللي بيدخل  عايز يتعرف 
دة دليل انة مدخلش المنتدي 
عشان فية قسم الترحيب والتعارف
شكرا علي تعبك اخت فراشة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 نوفمبر 2008)

بص عندي فكرة حلوة

ممكن تشترك في المجموعات المسيحية تنضم ليها

وتقدر تتكلم مع اي حد فيها براحتك​


----------



## لوقا عادل (2 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسي يا باشا 
علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## amad_almalk (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىى جدا يا باشااااااااااااااااااا ربنا يبركك​


----------

